# okay or not okay, and how much is too much?



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 22, 2011)

I know goats can have apples, but is there such a thing as too much with apples?
Also, I was reading through the edible & poisonous lists on Fias Co, and noticed that citrus & grapes are in the edible list. I would like to know how much would be too much per goat?

ETA: I'm going through my fruit bins and picking out any bruised fruits.


----------



## PattySh (Apr 22, 2011)

Not sure about goats, but cows can get a bit drunk from overripe apples. Horses can founder on an apple overload. I could give them a small amount at a time.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 22, 2011)

PattySh said:
			
		

> Not sure about goats, but cows can get a bit drunk from overripe apples. Horses can founder on an apple overload. I could give them a small amount at a time.


Oh, I'm not giving them "over ripe" apples, just ones that aren't pretty for eating without having to cut off a bruised spot.


----------



## warthog (Apr 22, 2011)

I have given my goats oranges.  I never give them more than one each at a time.  I just cut them up skins and all, they love them.

You may be able to give them more, I don't know, this is just what I do.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Apr 22, 2011)

I asked a similar questions some time ago and I think it was said to start out with one or two at a time and build from there - if they get clumpy poo then back off.  Kinda the general rule with most produce.


----------



## julieq (Apr 22, 2011)

Although some of our Nubians were used to cut up apples as treats before we purchased them, our ND's and mini's won't eat anything except animal crackers.  We never gave the Nubies more than a couple of slices each as we were afraid they'd get stomach aches.  No idea what an 'over load' would be, but I sure wouldn't want to deal with the belly ache!


----------



## oxdrover14 (Apr 25, 2011)

im in nh also and me and my grampa and family run an apple orchard (windy hill orchard in greenville) and i give all my goats an apple in the morning each and an apple at night each just throw it in their grain dishes whole and they much it right down i always have apples available we store the leftovers for our horses, cows, goats, rabbits and chickens get apples.


----------



## Goatmasta (Apr 25, 2011)

Moderation in all things makes for a better world


----------



## RabbleRoost Farm (Apr 25, 2011)

Goatmasta said:
			
		

> Moderation in all things makes for a better world


Exactly. Just take it slow, use it more as a treat than an "OMG I found a ton of fruit, let me dump it all in your pen and watch you bloat up like a balloon" type deal. 
Goats do good on root vegetables and things, but I stay away from potatoes. The leaves are poisonous (before I knew that I used to throw a couple branches off of a potato plant into the goat pen and they'd eat it... Aren't I INTELLIGENT? /sarcasm), and potatoes are too starchy for other animals, so why bother? Beets and turnips and carrots always go over well though.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 25, 2011)

RabbleRoost Farm said:
			
		

> Goatmasta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, "*everything* in moderation". I have never given them more than half of a fruit per goat... except for the other day, when I gave Cali 1 chunked up Gala mixed with 1 cup of BOSS & and half a scoop of Goats Prefer Probiotic power.  She finished the whole thing and looked at me as if to say, "Okay, now where is the rest of it?"  Boy, those pregnancy cravings can get to ya!
I've never had potato leaves to give them, but once in a while I will make shepherds pie using* (Edited to fix spelling error) * fresh potatoes, and I give my herd the peelings. The bucklings seem to like it more than the does & doeling.


----------



## Ariel301 (Apr 25, 2011)

My full size goats sometimes have three or four pieces each of fruit at once (cleaning out the fridge) and it doesn't bother them a bit. I wouldn't give a goat a whole bucket full of fruit, but they can eat a moderate amount with no problem. My oldest doe loves to squeeze a whole grapefruit into her cheek and chew on it a while.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 25, 2011)

Ariel301 said:
			
		

> My full size goats sometimes have three or four pieces each of fruit at once (cleaning out the fridge) and it doesn't bother them a bit. I wouldn't give a goat a whole bucket full of fruit, but they can eat a moderate amount with no problem. My oldest doe loves to squeeze a whole grapefruit into her cheek and chew on it a while.


LOL, that is how Maude is with a beef-steak tomato!!


----------



## freemotion (Apr 25, 2011)

It depends in part on how much fresh stuff is in their diet currently, too.  If they are on fresh, growing pasture/browse, they can probably take a bit more fresh produce.  If they are confined to a dirt pen or it is the dead of winter, maybe start with a little less.  I have mine up to about 2-3 quarts a day, divided into two feedings, during free pumpkin season.  Which can last from Nov 1 through February, if they store well that year.  Four months of chopping pumpkin.....but they do great on it.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 25, 2011)

freemotion said:
			
		

> It depends in part on how much fresh stuff is in their diet currently, too.  If they are on fresh, growing pasture/browse, they can probably take a bit more fresh produce.  If they are confined to a dirt pen or it is the dead of winter, maybe start with a little less.  I have mine up to about 2-3 quarts a day, divided into two feedings, during free pumpkin season.  Which can last from Nov 1 through February, if they store well that year.  Four months of chopping pumpkin.....but they do great on it.


  I get free produce trimmings from my local Hannaford store throughout the year now, so my herd eats a nice mix of fresh all year long.... I need to remember to look for places to get free pumpkins! they are not just great for goats, but for dogs who tend to get fat easily as well! The high fiber content in pumpkin will fill a dog up in no time.   I am planting a couple pallet beds of goat feed this year: Radishes, Turnips, Acorn & Butternut squashes, Carrots, Peas, Beans, and whatever else I can find for free to cheap!! 

*PS(for dumpster divers): * Home Depot just throws out the seed packets at the end of the planting season... so if you want free seeds for the next year's planting, find out what day is the last day they will be selling veggie seeds, and late that last night/early the following morning snag as many seed packets as you want(it isn't illegal to do so, just ask one of the Burpee stockmen)


----------



## crazyland (Apr 25, 2011)

Now that is an awesome idea! I wonder if Lowes does it too. HD is a long distance away and I wouldn't be caught in that town at night. 
I should ask the local produce supplier if they ever get anything.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 25, 2011)

I've been wondering exactly how fruitful(if you'll pardon the pun) it would be to join something like the Fruit Of The Month Club to benefit me and my animals!  I would have to see what it cost for membership and see what it works out to be per pound of fruit.

*Ha! NOT likely!!! it works out to be $6.39/lb!!!  SOOOO not worth it!!*


----------

